# Three Sakura Retreat



## MonsieurAquilone

三   櫻   退却  - Hello all.  I am translating the name of a company in Japanese, Three Sakura Retreat.  It is a retreat-style retirement community and I was wondering how I might translate it.  The Japanese I have provided is what I have researched but I do not deem it correct together for the translation.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

退却　means "retreat" of an enemy.  I am going to take a creative stab at this and say 三つ櫻荘.  Is this a fictitious retreat?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

It is the name of a retirement home, thank you for your help.


----------



## Captain Haddock

How about 隠れ家 (kakureka) for retreat? It's a remote place one lives or hides in. Thus: 三桜隠れ家. (san'oh kakureka)

"Retreat" is a somewhat euphemistic word for a retirement home, so it's hard to translate. There are several Japanese terms that mean "retirement home", but don't have the connotation "retreat" does.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I see what you mean.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Captain Haddock said:


> How about 隠れ家 (kakure*g*a) for retreat? It's a remote place one lives or hides in. Thus: 三桜隠れ家. (san'oh kakure*g*a)


I like that!!  In names, though, I like the older forms of the kanji.  What do you think of 三櫻隠れ家?  

三櫻隠れ家  

It has panache.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thanks a bunch for all the help.  Horigato...i think.


----------



## Juli07

If you like a traditional word for house, how about "庵"?　It means hermitage. 隠れ家 (kakure*g*a - not kakureka) has this meaning but can be translated also to lurking place, safe house, refuge, etc.

庵　kun-yomi:iori / on-yomi: an --> 三櫻庵 (san'oh-an)
Iori is a small and simple house, where a man of taste lives, usually alone. But the kanji is often used for the name of restaurants, tearooms.

荘 is also proper and still common for the name of an apartment house or a retirement home. (although it's a little bit ordinary)


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Juli07 said:


> 庵　kun-yomi:iori / on-yomi: an --> 三櫻庵 (san'oh-an)


 
I LOVE it.  I was not happy with 隠れ家, to tell you the truth.  I vote for 

三櫻庵   It has nice "feeling" to it.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Thanks a bunch for all the help. Horigato...i think.


 
You mean Arigato (ありがとう）.


----------

